
‘We Never Thought We'd Be Believed’ the Fight to Expose Morgan Marquis-Boire - teachrdan
https://www.theverge.com/2017/11/29/16715018/morgan-marquis-boire-sexual-assault-citizen-lab-toronto-cybersecurity
======
vile
Really glad to see this scum finally getting his comeuppance; I personally
know several of the many people he's abused over the years, and it boggles the
mind that this serial rapist has been allowed to rise as high as he did. It's
just a shame that it's not likely he'll see any jail time for his crimes.

